# Oprah Winfrey show in Sydney's Opera House



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

Oprah Winfrey is visiting Sydney in December this year!!! Anyone interested? If so, read the below



> BRACE yourself, Australia. You are about to be Oprahed. On December 14, you will join the talk show queen on a couch outside the Sydney Opera House and you will have your dirty little secrets brought to light. Your shameful past will be exposed. You will reveal the bits of yourself that you never thought you would share with a stranger, and you will be liberated. When it is all over, you will emerge better, stronger, healthier, happier. By the time Oprah is finished with you, Australia, you will be ready to "live your best life" (TM). You go, Aussie.


More details at Brace yourself, Australia

Anyone interested in going?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Are you setting up a camp out gear and catering service a few days before Dexter?

I reckon it'll be something of a crush of Oprah fans, even other celebs or would be celebs as well as pollies and plenty of day time television watchers in the cast of many thousands all vying for best spots.

It'll make for some fun if all the very variable weather continues and what's the bet a certain redhead could mention climate change and her blonde some times mate from NSW will be there to tell Oprah in an American accent what a great state it is!


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Naah, not setting anything up and not going either.  I was wondering though what sort of response she gets in this country.


----------



## Aimhigh (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, I think she can boost Australian tourism??? hmmmmmm....I've read in an article before that her visit to Australia will be financed with about $1-2 million???? Wowww,,, what an expenditure! Ouchhh!!!


----------



## Philip (Jan 2, 2011)

Aimhigh said:


> Well, I think she can boost Australian tourism??? hmmmmmm....I've read in an article before that her visit to Australia will be financed with about $1-2 million???? Wowww,,, what an expenditure! Ouchhh!!!


That amount (if true) is peanuts. This was a really smart move for Australian tourism, and it will pay big-time.


----------



## alvin19 (Jan 4, 2011)

hi there... i hope oprah's show in australia have boost the tourism on your country... im from the philippines and i can say oprah is widely accepted in our country... we do have filipino talents that she gave a chance and made them international senstation just like charice pempengco... proud to be pinoy....


----------



## Jhonkathey (Jan 28, 2011)

I think we missed Oprah Winfrey in December.
Can anyone tell me, when she will come again to Sydney and how can i get tickets and all permissions etc.
is there any online booking system or have any official website of its future visits?


----------

